
Why America’s biggest charities are owned by pharmaceutical companies - CPAhem
https://www.economist.com/united-states/2019/08/15/why-americas-biggest-charities-are-owned-by-pharmaceutical-companies
======
deogeo
The pharmaceutical/medical/insurance industry has made the payment system
exceedingly complex and opaque. The result is predictable - those who
understand and control the system benefit at the expense of those who do not,
because they are able to hide from scrutiny.

It's striking how similar this is to the financial sector.

~~~
monster99
That's kind of the point George carlin said it best:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acLW1vFO-2Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acLW1vFO-2Q)

The whole educational establishment is to create an ignorant slave class.

